# Happy Birthday Northener



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Alan - Many happy returns

I am not clever enough to post a posh picture, but the greeting is just as sincere.

Happy birhday Alan


----------



## Donald (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan! Hope you have a brilliant day! XXXXX






[/IMG]


----------



## cazscot (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan - hope you have a great day


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 18, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Happy Birthday...



You could have photoshopped her clothes off....


----------



## ypauly (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday alan, I hope you are feeling better so you can enjoy the day.
Heres a virtual beer until I can get you a real one lol


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan! Hope you have a lovely day  x


----------



## Barb (Oct 18, 2011)

*Have a great day*

Hope it's such a good day that you'll want to compose a poem about it.



Hazel said:


> Hey Alan - Many happy returns
> 
> I am not clever enough to post a posh picture, but the greeting is just as sincere.
> 
> Happy birhday Alan


----------



## AJLang (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan.  Hope you have a brilliant day and are able to have a few beers with Kate Bush


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan have a great day xxx


----------



## Caroline (Oct 18, 2011)

happy Birthday, celebrate in style and do something fun or something naughty, or for full effect do something fun and naughty...


----------



## margie (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely, realxing Happy Birthday with lots of nice surprises.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Northerner


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey - have an absolutely blooming marvelous Birthday Alan xx


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Northerner.Bev and Alex x


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a GREAT one!

Happy Birthday, Northey!!

Andy


----------



## gail1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday have a great day


----------



## vince13 (Oct 18, 2011)

How Old ???   Oh dear !!!   Anyway I can't do any of the clever photo thingies but the birthday wishes from me and Ian are just as sincere - all the very best to a great friend of all of us on here.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the man is having a birthday lie in!


----------



## Klocky (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan, dont do anything I wouldnt do (which should give you lots of scope).


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sir. And may there be many more.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Well done Steff with pic of Kate !       Have a nice day Northy !!                 (ps i have got a few albums of heres)


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Northie have a great day.....a couple more units of insulin may be required


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I think the man is having a birthday lie in!



Cheeky! I've just got back from my run!  Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone, and all the lovely Kate and piggy pictures - just waiting for that special knock on the door (we have our own signalling system). I'm hoping the Babooshka outfit hasn't fallen victim to the moths ( that's Kate's outfit, not mine! )


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan............

Enjoy the day...................and that doesn't mean hang around here all day.................


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Northerner!!*

Just noticed that it's Alan's birthday today!!

Have a brilliant birthday, and treat yourself to whatever treats and nice things you fancy.


----------



## casey (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't post nice pictures either, but sincerely wish you a very Happy Birthday, have a fantastic day.


----------



## David H (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan, - next big event is 'The Old Age Pension'


----------



## muddlethru (Oct 18, 2011)

All good wishes on your birthday. The sun is out and may it always shine on you. Happy birthday. Lang may yer lum reek.


----------



## alisonz (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan xx Hope you have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## slipper (Oct 18, 2011)

Very happy birthday


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

slipper said:


> Very happy birthday



{{{shudder}}}


----------



## D_G (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan, i hope your having a lovely day


----------



## GodivaGirl (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan, hope you are having a super day!!


----------



## Sebstar (Oct 18, 2011)

*Happy Birthday*

Best wishes for your birthday hope you have a good day.  Can always count on you to be helpful


----------



## heasandford (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a great one, at least a couple of drinks! Happy Birthday!

(- shared with Martine Navratilova and Lee Harvey Oswald, there's an interesting set of characters?!)


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2011)

slipper said:


> Very happy birthday



 Kate Bush has really let herself go!!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## shirl (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan, hope its been a good one

Shirl xx


----------



## Mark T (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 18, 2011)

I hear its someone's birthday - have a great day. Amanda x


----------



## HelenP (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope you're having a WONDERful birthday.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Hope you're having a WONDERful birthday.
> 
> xx



Mmmmmm....!!! Thanks Helen!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2011)

Many happy returns!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oops nearly missed this and I would never of forgiven myself. Hope you had s great day. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALAN X


----------



## daisymoo84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan! Hope you're having a fantastic day


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone  I'm sure Kate will be here soon, she's probably busy promoting her new album...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alan sorry I'm a bit late.


----------



## D_G (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh i swear i posted on another thread about Northeys birthday lol!

Ah well happy birthday again, hope you had a good day 

A little present for you....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Aaaaagh! Wrong colour!!!!


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM
says it all really .... have a great year northe we all here recognise what a huge service you do for those effected by the ole D ...by running this support forum x thanks xam


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 18, 2011)

sorry i am late , the all family wish you a very big HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  NORTHERNER   FROM daniela michael graham and molly  and a big thanks for all the help that you give me with the pictures i could not do it without you and the forum would not be the same thanks for the great admin work in the forum !!!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 19, 2011)

Belated Birthday wishes


----------



## KateR (Oct 19, 2011)

Oops last and late as usual. I hope you had a great day and Kate wasn't too late.


----------



## D_G (Oct 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Aaaaagh! Wrong colour!!!!



Whoops had no idea......hehe


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

D_G said:


> Whoops had no idea......hehe



Read my poem 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/06/ghastly-green-jelly-babies.html


----------



## D_G (Oct 19, 2011)

D_G said:


> Whoops had no idea......hehe



Err you do realise i was being sarcastic dont you?! lol 

I love your poems, they always cheer me up


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes I know you were taunting me Nikki


----------



## D_G (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha i thought maybe the old age had started to creep in and your mind was turning to mush


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

D_G said:


> Haha i thought maybe the old age had started to creep in and your mind was turning to mush



Oi!!!!!


----------



## D_G (Oct 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Oi!!!!!



Glad u still have your sense of humour or i would be in real trouble lol!


----------

